# buying bandsets



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I've been preoccupied with life, and am ready to get back into shooting. I usually make my own bandsets, but feel like ordering some this time. When I do make an order, I buy from simpleshot or aplusslinghots. I'm wondering whats new. Where and why do you folks like to order from when you do decide to buy? I'm mostly going to be just shooting into a portable catchbox, I dont have enough time for hunting. 3/8, and 1/2 inch steel is the ammo I have a lot of. Speed, power, longevity, are things I will consider, and a general question of whats new. I'll be sure to check out the vendor section as well, Thanks guys!!!


----------



## RenegadeShooter (Sep 30, 2018)

A+ is hard to beat for bands. Perry prefers the larger ammo over the little plinker stuff and makes bands accordingly. Kay's Favorites are my favorite bands from A+.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

I prefer larger ammo too because I used to hunt quite a bit with a slingshot. However, I plan on doing mainly recreational shooting for accuracy, and I will be shooting mostly 3/8, 7/16, and 1/2 steel.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Pocketpredator.com has the Precise band sets for under $2 . Go red for the 3/8 and yellow for the 1/2 inch steel .

The Chinese latex is what's new .


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow! I first heard of the precise latex here, so I watched a short youtube video simpleshot did of the latex. Sounds like it retracts pretty well in colder whether. What is the general consensus on the precise bands, are people loving it?

Must not be too bad if pocketpredetor is selling them. Thanks treefork! I'll order some right now


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Please Check the link in my signature. You can buy bandset or roll of band. If you buy bandset shipping from China, You won't regret.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

JPD-Madrid, is that a link to amazon?

Also, I already have an assortment of bandmaking material, jigs, pouches, and such. I'm a hunter, and know how to make bands that work for that, BUT I've never made bands for small target ammo. On top of that, I just don't feel like sitting down and making bands, and I want to try out what works for others. Thanks


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes, on our website, you can get bands made from Precise in three different thicknesses... 0.55mm, 0.7mm and 0.75mm

The 0.75mm is what I've been using for the last few months and I've got to say... I'd be very hard pressed to try and beat the quality of these... and at this price, well it's actually probably more economically feasible to simply buy them premade instead of making them ourselves!

go to: http://www.pocketpredator.com/three.html


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Bill Hays said:


> Yes, on our website, you can get bands made from Precise in three different thicknesses... 0.55mm, 0.7mm and 0.75mm
> 
> The 0.75mm is what I've been using for the last few months and I've got to say... I'd be very hard pressed to try and beat the quality of these... and at this price, well it's actually probably more economically feasible to simply buy them premade instead of making them ourselves!
> 
> go to: http://www.pocketpredator.com/three.html


Bill, I have mixed feelings about the precise line. I do like their performance, no question about that. But I find they are a bit stiff. Do you use the usual 500% elongation rule, or are you elongating them a bit less, say, 450% for example?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I just learnwd a bunch of stuff... 
Good luck, Nick. I am not even in the market and now I want a bunch of band sets.

I have ordered from everyone except Bill, so when I make some more cash... I treat myself to a few band sets and few pfs aluminium cores from PP...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

skropi said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, on our website, you can get bands made from Precise in three different thicknesses... 0.55mm, 0.7mm and 0.75mm
> ...


I have a feeling you got a counterfeit batch . The red and gold I have is really good . Being thicker material you need to make thinner cuts . Try ordering a batch from a distributor selling the genuine stuff .Order some from Bill and see .


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

@Treefork
That may very well be the case, as there are many counterfeits of precise around. 
I did order two rolls of 0.7 3rd gen from snipersling, and next time I order something form Bill, I'll order some bandsets too. Didn't think about adding some on my current order...


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> Yes, on our website, you can get bands made from Precise in three different thicknesses... 0.55mm, 0.7mm and 0.75mm
> 
> The 0.75mm is what I've been using for the last few months and I've got to say... I'd be very hard pressed to try and beat the quality of these... and at this price, well it's actually probably more economically feasible to simply buy them premade instead of making them ourselves!
> 
> go to: http://www.pocketpredator.com/three.html


ordered two 0.75mm 10 packs the other day.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Anyone who has used the Precise bandsets from Bill Hayes, it looks like the hole in the pouch is too big to use 1/4 inch shot. Can anyone confirm? I assume it's optimized for 3/8th.


----------

